# dpf a6 2.7 tdi



## bob572 (Apr 10, 2012)

hello 
I possess an a6 tdi year 2009 I have to force my regeneration dfp 
I can not find the code adaptation that allows me to access this feature, 
the only code I found is for 3.0 v6 tdi (10016) but the one does not work when I put it makes me error 
what menu vag com to know the amount of soot in the dfp 
thanks


----------

